# 4 Months old Siamese driving me crazy



## Porky (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi there, I'm usually not into forums but this is kind of how much desperate I am with my little Siamese.

My wife and I work the entire day so when we get home around 5 or 6 in the afternoon we let the cat out of his room (we keep him there to avoid more things to get broken), then, the fun starts... it will not stop bitting us, to the point that we need to get him on the room again and then he'll start crying until we decide to continue fighting with him and let him out for a couple of minutes until we put him back in the room...

I hope someone could help me with this problem since I honestly want to keep the cat, but today The cat bit my wife in the face so its not funny anymore.

I'll really apreciate your help..
[/img]


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The problem is you are keeping a young and active cat in solitary confinement during the workday and you are surprised he is boisterous when you let him out? :? 

Play with him. If you must keep him closed up during the day, provide him with many different toys to keep him occupied in the room. Be sure he has a way to get up high to view the outside through the window to watch leaves, cars, birds, whatever is out there. When you get home, play, play, PLAY with him until he is tired out! Use toys that keep him away from your body parts. Dangling strings, feathers on wands, laser lights to chase, balls contained in a track he can batt around in a circle. Exercise him vigorously.
Or get another kitten so they can wrestle and play with each other and won't need to wrestle/play and hurt you so much. IF kitten does get too boisterous with you and hurts, let out a skelloch (screechy-yell) to alert him that he has hurt you, and put him down or away from you and ignore him for a few minutes. Squalling and stopping the play is how kittens let siblings know they are playing too rough.

I don't think anything is wrong with your kitten. I think you just need to learn how to direct his energy.


----------



## Porky (Apr 10, 2008)

Dunno... this is getting out of hand.. i've been letting him be around the whole house while we are out and I've seen more broken things than ever.., i just dont have a pet anymore.. while im not here, he is breaking stuff, and when im here, i can't be with him because he bites too much.

i love the cat but I'm seriously thinking about giving him away to someone else unless i fund a solution..


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Having a kitten is just like having a toddler...you need to cat proof. Put away the things that can break until he gets some manners. It won't be forever, they usually start to calm down when they're about a year and most become couch potatoes by the time they're two....then you'll miss the kitten stage :lol:.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

What sort of things is he breaking? Your home should be as kitten proof as possible. Kittens do this, if you were not ready for this you should not have gotten a kitten, this is one of the great upsides to adopting an adult cat. What have you tried to do to stop his biting? Siamese LOVE their people and NEED their people and he is trying to either play with you or get your attention. What are the circumstances when he bites? Are you playing with him or petting him or ignoring him? How much play time does he get with you using toys? Does he have a cat tree? He needs to be taught that wen he tries to use arms and hands as toys he fails but when he uses his toys it's lots of fun. When ever he bites don't pull away but push your hand/arm into his mouth. They can't really bite down that way because you fill up their whole mouths and it usually stops them that time. You do then have to learn his body language that says he is about to chomp you so you can anticipate the bite. Once you push your hand/arm into his mouth and prevent the bite, stand up and walk away so he learns his rude behavior means no affection and no playing. Come back in one minute and play with a toy with him. any time he bites (or scratches) you the game should end. If he is in a hyper mood go grab a toy and play with him so he does not have to try and find his own entertainment. When you first get home from work make sure you play with him. If you are locking him in a room all day make sure there is something for him to do, cat toys in the shape of balls, a cat tree, feeder balls with his breakfast in it, anything to keep him from just building up his energy all day to release on you.
Welcome to owning a kitten


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I feel your pain. Every day, I'm putting something else away, and my twins are 10 months old now! 

That's not said to scare you by any means. I love my girls. But I got very lucky with Cinderella -- and especially Cleo. She was a little over one when she adopted me and never did a naughty thing - until the twins got here.

Seriously, put away anything you don't want damaged. They don't mean any harm, they're just curious. I recently had to take my favorite painting off the wall because they could jump up off the back of the sofa and reach it. I didn't want to take a chance of them tearing it.

If you can afford it, now would be the best time to add another kitten. My twins will spend hours chasing each other and playing. If not, patience and game-playing will be necessary. Cali was my biter and it took almost two months of pushing her away when she bit me for her to get the message. Now, she'll put her teeth on my hand, look at me (as if to say "psyche!") and then lick me.  

I'd love to see pictures. We have an awful lot of Siamese cat lovers here, including myself. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------

